# Canadian Pacific Steamships - particularly the Empress of England, Beaver Cove/Beaver boats



## Carlyc79 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello all! 
My Mum is 62 and I have recently uncovered her unknown biological father! I have evidence to show he worked on the beaver boats at least from 1958 (where according to a postcard he was on a 'beaver boat to Canada'.)

His name was Francis Peter Rendall and it appears he went by Peter. He stayed at the Tidal Basin Tavern (at least for some time) and originally came from the Shetland Isles. 

If anybody has any knowledge it would be so much appreciated! I am attaching some photos of him and the two named boats in case that helps jogs anyones memory!

Thank you and a Happy Healthy New Year to all!!

Carly


----------

